# Problem bei gemeinsamer Nutzung der Internetverbindung



## ObScUrItAs (24. April 2005)

Hi , ich habe folgendes Problem :
Ich habe 2 Rechner und möchte, aber nur einer von beiden ist mit dem Internet verbunden. Deshalb möchte ich die gemeinsame Nutzung der Internetverbidnung aktivieren. Eigentlich sollte alles richtig eingestellt sein, dennoch funktioniert es nicht.


Rechner A ( mit Internet )

LAN-Verbindung ( das ist die Verbindung von dem Rechner zum DSL-Modem )
IP-Adresse (Autokonfig.). . . . . : 169.254.4.78
Subnetzmaske. . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Standardgateway . . . . . . . . . :

LAN-Verbindung 2  ( das ist die Verbindung, die ins Lokale Netz führt )
IP-Adresse. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Subnetzmaske. . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Standardgateway . . . . . . . . . :



Die DFÜ-Verbindung sieht in der Registerkarte "Erweitert" so aus :
DFÜ-Verbindung 



Rechner B ( ohne Internet )

LAN-Verbindung
IP-Adresse . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3
Subnetzmaske. . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Standardgateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
bevorzugter DNS-Server . . . . . : 192.168.0.1




Die Gemeinsame Nutzung ist also an, die richtige LAN-Verbindung ist auch gewählt, denn LAN-Verbindung 2 ist diejenige, die mich ins lokale Netz führt. Die IPs von Rechner A und B passen zusammen , Gateway und DNS sind eingestellt. Außerdem habe ich noch in der Registry den Schlüssel IPEnableRouter auf 1 gesetzt, weil jemand gesagt hat, das bräuchte ich.... also woran liegt es, dass Rechner B keine Verbindung ins Internet herstellen kann ?

PS: Das Netzwerk funktioniert einwandfrei. Ping-Befehl funktioniert in beide Richtungen und ich kann ohne Probleme von einem Rechner auf den anderen zugreifen. Daran liegt es also nicht.


----------



## Timo Rickert (25. April 2005)

Hallo !

   Ich glaube du musst noch auf dem Rechner mit Internetzugang eine Proxy-Server Software installieren damit die anderen Rechner im LAN die Internetverbindung nutzen können.


----------



## Gudy (25. April 2005)

Ich geh mal davon aus das Auf rechner A XP drauf ist. Einen Proxy musst du nicht einrichten.
Ping mal eine IP aus dem Internet von rechner B, wenn das geht, musst du den DNS auf Rechern B ändern, muss bei mir auch einen DNS Server aus dem Internet angeben...

Gruß


----------



## Gudy (25. April 2005)

Man man ist noch Früh....   

ALso wie ich beim 2 mal lesen sehe hast du XP, IPEnableRouter muss nicht auf 1 sein für die Internetfreigabe, nur wenn du dein XP als Router laufen lassen willst, aber auf die Unterschiede möcht ich jetzt nicht weiter eingehen *gg*

es kann sein das du noch eine Netzwerkbrücke erstellen musst bin mir im moment nicht ganz sicher....


cu


----------



## gorim (25. April 2005)

Hallo,

Die IP-Adresse von Rechner A paßt nicht, die am besten manuell zuweisen. Normalerweise wählt man hier ein anderes Subnetz, z.B. 192.169.1.1. Wie das ICS von XP die Daten weiterroutet weiß ich nicht, habe das nie benutzt. Evtl auch mal eine IP-Adresse aus dem 0er Subnetz versuchen. Die Subnetmask ist in beiden Fällen die 255.255.255.0.

bis dann
gorim


----------



## ObScUrItAs (25. April 2005)

Also :

IpEnableRouter habe ich wieder auf 0 gestellt.

Beide Rechner sind XP-Rechner. 

Mit Rechner B kann ich keine Ip-Adressen aus dem Internet pingen.

Ich habe die DNS bei Rechner B gelöscht. Aber ping geht immer noch nicht und kein Programm kann auf Internet zugreifen.


----------



## Tomahok (10. Mai 2006)

Ich grabe mal den alten Thread aus weil ich absolut das gleiche Problem habe!
Und leider steht hier keine lösung. Also bitte bitte helft mir, ich bin schon am verzweifeln.


----------



## gello (20. Mai 2006)

Servus,

wenn ich mal wieder Probleme mit dem Netzwerk hatte, hat mir ein Sniff mir Ethereal immer weiter geholfen.
Mal einfach einen Ping vom Rechner B ins Internet schicken und an jeder Karte mal einen Sniff starten. Falls im Rechner A auf der lokalen Seite nichts ankommt, mal die Einstellung auf beiden Rechner überprüfen. Falls er nur nicht ins Netz raus routet mal bei Mircosoft schauen, die haben bestimmt eine Anleitung, wie ich die Gemeinsame Nutzung der Internetverbindung einstellen muss.


----------

